# Inner Armour Hard Mass Gainer



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.supplement-zone.co.uk/Inner-Armour-Hard-Mass-Gainer-15lb.html?tab=1

anybody on here used this product before ? was thinking of buying some....cookies and cream


----------



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)

anybody tried it ? it's supposed to be the answer to mutant mass, which I have tried and loved, so wondering if this would be a better option...


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

50g of sugar per serving  that's a good weight gainer alright, if your lookin to get fat!!


----------

